# New to this and need a little help



## gercma (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi all!, while i was searching for hot wheels around my basement i found an old rc car i used to play with, a tyco scorcher 6x6
this one:









i only have the car and the battery pack inside of it (don't know if its still ok or not), what should i buy to make this thing run again ?


----------



## hunterdm198 (Jul 5, 2012)

*rc*

a good rc. this is garbage


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Making it run*

It is a shame that someone would post a comment like that when all you are looking for is help.
I doubt if the battery is any good. You should take it out and see if it has corroded in the battery compartment.
Then see what size the battery is.
Chances are you will not be able to find a battery for it. But it is not impossible. I would check Radio Shack or major shopping chains that carry RC Cars in their toy departments and see if they have batteries similar to the one in the car. You will probably need a charger too.
Do you have a radio? 
Check the radio and get those batteries out too. IF there is corrosion, you will need to clean the connections with light sand paper or scotch bright.
If there is no radio, that makes it quite a bit more complicated and probably not worth the money to try to get it running.

There are people that collect old toys like this. It looks like it is great condition. 
If you can't get it up and running, you could put it on Ebay and get what you can for it and then you might like to do like the previous poster suggested and look into a hobby grade RC car or truck.
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## Robo116 (Sep 9, 2008)

Huh, I remember having this exact same Tyco R/C car as a kid! Little 6x6 got around pretty quick on our blacktop driveway that was for sure.

Now once you get this running, you will find yourself checking out some real RC cars/trucks at your local hobby shop and spend hundreds like all of us . lol

Just what DJ posted, clean the contacts on both the controller and the receiver terminals and see if the NiCAD can hold any power. Also if you don't have a charger do some online research and you can find a charger for it. If I remember correctly I don't think it had specific battery connectors on it.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

wow that brings back memories! that makes me wanna see if i can find a TYCO Fast Traxx!!!


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*racing*

With the particular car you have in the photo's, if you manage to get it running, you will find that it is probably only going to be good for driveway racing or bashing. You could probably also use it on some patch of dirt somewhere, like in your back yard. BUT, if you plan on racing in this day and age, you will need to sell the 6x6 on ebay and go to the FOR SALE section on Hobby Talk to find a race car that will compete in today's racing world. If you need help making a choice on what car, radio, speedo, charger, etc. I will be glad to help you at [email protected]:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Update?*

Maybe you could give us an update on the vehicle?
How are you doing on it?


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

yes i am interested in how this project is going. i looked up the one i mentioned, the TYCO fast Trax, they are going for over 100 bucks on EBAY!!! if i only knew 19 years ago!!!


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

if you're missing the remote (don't be lazy look for it haha) it will be VERY hard to get it going... if at all - a new battery is less than $10 on eBay, it's a 9.6V with a standard connector

I sold one of these working with a remote for around $45 or so about a year ago 

and honestly if you wanna get back into RC's it's probably a good idea to invest in tools and a good battery charger first... then get a expert built Tamiya TT01E kit or a RTR buggy kit (at that point you'll likely toss the Scorcher back in a box ahaha)


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

gcerma,

This would be a really fun project, but you'll have to borrow and use a lot of tools.

Where the axles ride on place bosses, you'll need to ream them out and press in oilites or bearings. 

You can tuck a couple 1/18th speedos in the middle (maybe gluing a small shelf) and control it with a twin stick aircraft tx or get used to the throttle being one of the track sides with a regular pistol grip tx.

No servos will be needed. You'll need to remove the cover for the imbedded rx module and put the above parts where it was.

You can glue an aluminum plate to the places where the motors are captured and fit park flyer motors (280-360 size) to those. The pinions will fit the shafts. But you'll want to get a slot-car gear puller to remove them.

This could turn out real good...

 Gene


----------

